# Bowfishing Guntersville



## douglasgerlach (Jun 1, 2009)

My father and I finally got a chance to go to guntersville on friday.  We hunted all night and totaled: 15 gar, 6 bowfin, 1 catfish, 3 gizzard shad, 4 common carp (2 biggest weighed 19 & 22 lbs.), and 1 55lb. grass carp.  This was our first serious bowfishing trip and we had a blast.  The dates in the photos are wrong.


----------



## Michael (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrates guys! Looks like ya'll got a little of everything except a cat.


----------



## douglasgerlach (Jun 1, 2009)

Well I shot about a 8 inch cat, but it had a nasty infected hole in the top of his head.  Since we eat the gar, we didn't want him in the livewell.  We disposed of him when we got off of the water.


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 2, 2009)

Do you guys eat the bowfin?  They are like a freshwater cod and I have heard they are GREAT on the table and easy to clean too.


----------



## douglasgerlach (Jun 2, 2009)

No, we don't eat the mudfish.  No real reason other then never thought about it.  I know common carp ain't worth the oil to cook them in as food, but can you eat grass carp?   I was raised to eat everything I shoot and the thought of all that meat going to the coyotes annoys me.


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 2, 2009)

The Hispanic guys that work for me love the grass carp and buffalo but they will not take a gar, they will push a catfish out of the way for a grass carp, go figure!


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 4, 2009)

Grass carp is bony but can be ground and is mild and sweet in flavor.  Bowfin is EXCELLENT on the table; you really should try it.


----------

